# Junior Roadmaster



## Beaverdam (May 19, 2010)

Found this yesterday at a local 'primitives' shop for $20, I couldn't resist! It's an AMF Junior Roadmaster according to the head decal. It has very unique construction for a bicycle, from the solid tires to the one piece crank that includes pedal shafts. The 'bottom bracket' is a piece of heavy guage sheet metal folded over, there might be a bushing or two in there. It bolts to the frame along with the flattened end of the seat tube. The seat has a plastic top but decent springs. It has radial spoking and is fixed gear. That's right, a kids bike without brakes! How would that go over these days?

ETA: I promise not to Starbomb on this bike! 

Starbomb:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=138944124685


----------



## mrflagman (May 19, 2010)

I have one similar. i got mine at  swap meet for $15.


----------



## Beaverdam (May 20, 2010)

Nice! And it looks very light, I notice you have hooks in the floor to hold it down... 

Having the tank and rack is great!


----------



## mrflagman (May 21, 2010)

Beaverdam said:


> Nice! And it looks very light, I notice you have hooks in the floor to hold it down...
> 
> Having the tank and rack is great!





What size is yours? Mine is a 20". Yours look a little smaller.


----------



## Beaverdam (May 23, 2010)

I didn't measure or check the tires for a size.:o They seem like they're in between 12" and 16" pneumatic tires.


----------



## Beaverdam (Feb 27, 2011)

So I saw this image on the web:



And I said to myself "Hey, self, that looks familiar."

Of course vandals can't leave anything cool alone...


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 28, 2011)

Beaverdam said:


> So I saw this image on the web:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe a collector of kid's bikes needed some parts off this one?

Dave


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2011)

X2! What theif would find value in rusted out kids bike parts? Most likely a bike guy found them. Glad to see some useful parts reused.


----------



## Beaverdam (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice to think positive, but I wonder what they did with a chunk of tire...


----------

